

Evolution of Human Intrasexual Competition: Tactics of Mate Attraction - rblion
http://utexas.academia.edu/DavidMBuss/Papers/283440/The_Evolution_of_Human_Intrasexual_Competition_Tactics_of_Mate_Attraction

======
irickt
A link that doesn't require login:
[http://homepage.psy.utexas.edu/homepage/group/busslab/pdffil...](http://homepage.psy.utexas.edu/homepage/group/busslab/pdffiles/evolution_intrasexual_competition_1988_jpsp.pdf)

~~~
hesparrow
you should be able to view the paper without logging into Academia.edu - can
you not?

